# Metro New York Presbytery (PCA) accuses Dr. Dominic Aquila of 9th Comm violations



## bouletheou (Oct 1, 2010)

The title says it all. Back in May MNY Presbytery met and sent a letter accusing Dr. Aquila of violating the Ninth Commandment for printing an article on The Aquila Report by TE John Otis, a minister in another denomination, which was critical of TE Craig Higgins' publicly expressed views.

See the story here: Green Baggins

Dr. Aquila's presbytery, The Rocky Mtn. Presbytery has exonerated him, so unless someone in RMP complains, the issue ends here.

I have also had 9th commandment accusations leveled against me, and so have others who have pointed out the troublesome public statements of other men. 

Is all this 9th-ophilia an appropriate use of the presbyterian courts?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 1, 2010)

What is the basis for your characterization that the issue is "9th-ophilia"? Are you assuming the complaint by the MNY Presbytery is without merit?

AMR


----------



## TimV (Oct 1, 2010)

Patrick, why don't you read the article and tell me if YOU think the complaint was with or without merit. I'd be really interested in hearing your views.
Discerning Roman Catholic Tendencies Among Professing Reformed Churches


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 1, 2010)

I question the wisdom of the article being posted on the web rather than being sent to the pastor involved. I also question the wisdom of discussing what has happened since then online.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 1, 2010)

Craig Higgins was my RUF campus minister when I was in college (20+ years ago). The more I hear about this, the more it deeply saddens me.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 1, 2010)

So, uh, forgetting the subject of moving from public ideas to judging character and motives, or the subject of the proper way to deal with this in the courts versus blogs, when it comes to actual ideas themselves, the publicly stated doctrines of this man that can be discussed without being guilty of slander, just a doctrinal discussion/debate......

Is this a correct summary?

_Otis was concerned about TE Higgins’ advocacy of the practice of Lent and Ash Wednesday; his advocacy of a return to bishops; his suggestion that the Bishop of Rome would be the proper presiding bishop of a worldwide ecumenical council (as long as his authority was not greater than the ecumenical council, including rejecting papal infallibility); asserting that the church could “move beyond” the debate over baptismal regeneration by the renewal of a rich, instrumental baptismal theology; that Higgins was in agreement with the idea that by baptism one is made an inheritor of the kingdom of heaven; and Higgins’ view that baptism is ordinarily necessary for salvation, among other things. _


----------



## kevin.carroll (Oct 1, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> What is the basis for your characterization that the issue is "9th-ophilia"? Are you assuming the complaint by the MNY Presbytery is without merit?
> 
> AMR



I guess it depends on what you mean byt "without merit." It was the unanimouse judgment of Rocky Mountain Presbytery not to find a stong presumption of guilt. Read into that what you wish.


----------



## bouletheou (Oct 1, 2010)

There does seem to be a great zeal among some in the PCA for Reformed Scholastic casuistry when it comes to the Ninth Commandment. I have personally observed very little zeal for the Reformed Scholastic casuistry attending the other nine commandments, particularly the Second and the Fourth. 

It is a most curious phenomenon.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow. I really cannot type.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 1, 2010)

kevin.carroll said:


> Wow. I really cannot type.


 


kevin.carroll said:


> the unanimouse judgment


I thought that somehow a mouse had come into your Presbytery.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 1, 2010)

> unanimouse judgment


Everybody in Rocky Mountain Presbytery is against animated mice. Mickey, beware, you are not welcome in Denver!


----------

